# Fifa 07 requires hardware graphics acceleration



## chido979 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi, I installed in my laptop fifa07, and it all went well until this message appeared in my desktop:
"FIFA 07 Requires Hardware Graphics Acceleration"
I've searched everywhere for an answer but im always gettin the "whats your video card?" answer
When I go to device manager, I cant find my videocard (it doesnt even mention one.. or i dont know where to look for it)

Here is my lap's info:

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 4/24/2010, 17:44:09
Machine name: LENOVO-7230DB6D
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.100216-2016)
Language: English (Regional Setting: Spanish)
System Manufacturer: LENOVO
System Model: 195144S
BIOS: Phoenix FirstBIOS(tm) Notebook Pro Version 2.0 for ThinkPad
Processor: Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2400 @ 1.83GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 1014MB RAM
Page File: 791MB used, 1649MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

please help me!!!!!


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

From th eLenovo site, looks like you have Radeon X1400 onboard graphics. FIFA is going to require more than this can give, in several areas. It is very unlikely you can upgrade the graphics in any way, as the existing is part of the mobo.


----------



## chido979 (Apr 25, 2010)

oh i see but can I upgrade it?! also.. whats VGASave? is it bad? when i go to dxdiag, it says that im using the generic video driver
here are my dxdiag images please help me!!

thanks,
chido979


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

You do not have a video card as such, it is a component on the motherboard. Replacing it is taking a bit of your board and trying to put another in- not impossible, but near as. There are external cards, but they cost an awful lot. Long and short is that the chance of replacing it is effectively none. Sorry


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

It doesn't look like the proper video card driver is installed.
This may or may not help you play FIFA, but it may help with other games.
I think that this particular Lenovo Thinkpad T60 (model 1951-44S) uses an Intel based
onboard graphics chip. 
You might want to try to install the Intel driver listed here > Drivers and software - ThinkPad T60, T60p
Here is a direct link for the Video Driver > Intelv6.14.10.4926


----------

